# Everything is falling apart & I am on vacation this week!



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

So I am home on vacation spending time with my new babies and everybody else is apparently feeling neglected. Saturday, my wether starts with a watery squinted eye. Monday I call the vet on him, get meds and pain shot. Sunday my turkey chick died, not sure why. Tuesday I come home from town and my female cat won't put any weight on her back leg and it is swollen. I am keeping her in the house and watching her. No bites just very tender but she is jumping up on bed. Yesterday, I come home from the movies, get everyone fed, it is 10:00 p.m. and realize I forgot my male cat was still outside. I open the door to call for him and he is fighting with the neighborhood stray. Now he is in the house and won't put weight on his back leg. He was bleeding a little and wouldn't let me touch it last night. This morning I am going to see if I can get in and wash the area. This is just the animals.

I am suppose to be painting my new addition. The building inspector won't give us the occupancy note. Many of our neighbors have had issues with this guy. Then I get a call from our insurance, the new one. Last one dropped us a month ago after 30 years because we don't have all year long fire protection. The second one said that we have a wood stove in our shop that they won't insure the house or shop. So I have til July 1 to find one that will again. 

I am going back to work Monday with the hopes that everything falls in place at home. I am getting my haircut today and I hope nothing happens there  This is just crazy!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Everything is falling apart & I am on vacation this week*

:hug: I hope your week turns around!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Everything is falling apart & I am on vacation this week*

Man..... when it rains it pours...I feel so bad ..  .sorry things aren't going well..... hopefully tomorrow will bring better news..... :hug:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Everything is falling apart & I am on vacation this week*

I feel your pain, we came home from vacation (seeing our grandbabies) and same things started here, at least it was after we got home and not while we were away! Pam is right......when it rains it pours!
Hang in there, things will get better and fall back into place!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Everything is falling apart & I am on vacation this week*

I am so sorry  I feel your pain, and have had weeks comparable! They say God doesn't give us more than we can handle, but that doesn't mean he hasn't pushed the brim a time or two!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Everything is falling apart & I am on vacation this week*

Well things are better. Male cat walking on back leg now. Wethers eye looks better but still medicating. Moved Doe and triplets to the new addition without the occupancy note perthe builder. We had her in a dog run in our shop but she was starting to put her front legs on the sides. I was worried she would come down on a baby and hurt one. She was definitely wanting out of the dog run. Female cat still limping, I have to take the triplets to the vets to be disbudded Monday so I may take her too. Found a new insurance company so I just need to finalize all that. Going back to work tomorrow. I didn't get half of what I wanted done during this vacation due to weather and not getting the occupancy note. It was good though to spend time with the new little ones and not have to get up at 3:30 everyday. I think I made it to 6:30 one day this week.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Everything is falling apart & I am on vacation this week*

:leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Everything is falling apart & I am on vacation this week*

I am so happy to hear.. things are improving.... :hug: :leap:


----------

